# Industry News: Fujifilm GFX 100 specifications leak, 100mp medium format camera on the way



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 21, 2019)

> Nokishita has leaked the specifications for the upcoming Fujifilm GFX 100, a 120mp camera they’re adding to their medium format GFX line which includes the original GFX 50S and the more compact GFX 50R.
> The Fujifilm GFX 100 should be announced in a couple of days.
> *Fujifilm GFX 100 Specifications* (Google translated):
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## bgoyette (May 21, 2019)

Fuji rumors has it at 102 mp , not 120mp. Which seems more likely given previous official announcements. Otherwise, I’m liking the EVF specs at face value.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 21, 2019)

bgoyette said:


> Fuji rumors has it at 102 mp , not 120mp. Which seems more likely given previous official announcements. Otherwise, I’m liking the EVF specs at face value.


Nokishita is a Japanese rumor site that seems to have much more accurate info than anyone because they may have tips from insiders. We'll find out soon. 

However, they rate it as Credibility B, so its not a done deal.


*Tuesday, May 21, 2019 *
* [Rumor] Features of Fujifilm "GFX 100" *

We heard about the main product features of Fujifilm's medium-size mirrorless camera "GFX 100" from domestic sources.
* GFX 100 *

 Equipped with a backside illuminated CMOS sensor with 120 million pixels
 High-speed image processing engine "X-Processor 4"
 Achieves high-speed AF with up to twice the speed of the current model and excellent in moving object tracking
 3.78 million image plane phase difference pixels are placed on the entire surface of the image sensor (coverage ratio about 100%)
 The accuracy of "face and pupil detection AF" has dramatically improved

 In addition to face detection of objects farther away, it is also possible to achieve high followability even when the face turns sideways or is blocked by an obstacle.

 Equipped with a 5-axis camera shake correction mechanism in the body that has an effect of up to 5.5 steps
 Equipped with 4K / 30P video shooting function

 Recording to an SD card 4K 30p 10bit 4: 2: 0, recording to an external media via HDMI 4K 30p 10bit 4: 2: 2

 The first "GFX Series" to be equipped with "ETERNA" mode
 In addition to 3.2 type back liquid crystal monitor for three directions tilt, we adopt 2.05 type back sub monitor newly
 The newly installed 1.80 top screen sub LCD monitor can use "Virtual dial mode" to display dial design
 Newly developed 5.76 million dots organic EL electronic view finder

 View finder magnification 0.86 times, optional EVF tilt adapter "EVF-TL1" can be attached

 It supports "16bit RAW" "16bit TIFF" recording
 Newly developed Smooth Skin Effect, a new function that automatically performs skin retouching
 We realize small size, light weight of thinnest part 48.9mm, weight approximately 1400 g (we include two pieces of batteries, memory card, electronic view finder)
 High dust and water proof performance and low temperature resistant structure with 95 places sealing
 First to support "IEEE 802.11ac" as "GFX series"
 Since two "NP-T125" can be mounted, approximately 800 images can be taken when using the rear LCD monitor
 Power supply and charge from USB terminal is possible

Credibility: B


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (May 21, 2019)

That is going to be one very nice camera. I think Fuji just dropped the mic.

edit: it's sony's IMX461 102 MP sensor. 120 must be a transcription error. These spec's have been around for ages.


----------



## bgoyette (May 21, 2019)

For it to be true, Sony would need to MAKE a 120mp type 3.4 sensor. They do however make a 102mp. type 3.4 sensor, one that has generally been assumed to be the sensor in this camera since it was announced. Also, Fuji's nomenclature for the GFX would indicate something closer to 100. I think the 120 is a typo. Fuji rumors cited the same nokashita report and corrected it.



https://www.sony-semicon.co.jp/products_en/IS/sensor2/img/products/IMX461ALR_AQR_Flyer.pdf


----------



## unfocused (May 21, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> That is going to be one very nice camera. I think Fuji just dropped the mic.


...just dropped the mic??? How so? 

Yeah, it's a nice camera for a very limited niche market. I just wonder who actually buys these medium format cameras.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (May 21, 2019)

It's 2019. Any camera that can't make a phone call is for a niche market.


----------



## bgoyette (May 21, 2019)

unfocused said:


> ...just dropped the mic??? How so?
> 
> Yeah, it's a nice camera for a very limited niche market. I just wonder who actually buys these medium format cameras.



Uh...I do. Yes it's a niche market. The top of the line is always a niche market. Anyone shooting fashion, or landscapes, high level portraiture, architecture, product and fine art would want this camera. 

Dropped the mic? Depends on whether you consider outclassing every other competitor in that niche market worthy of the claim. Bringing Ibis to medium format is probably enough, but bringing tracking phase detect AF to 100% of a mf sensor should count for something, and then there's that .85 magnification 5.78mp EVF. This camera will be known as the one that put Phase one and Hasselblad out of business, and brought FF SLR features to medium format, at a price that's not that far out of range of mid level professionals.


----------



## Randywayne (May 21, 2019)

unfocused said:


> ...just dropped the mic??? How so?
> 
> Yeah, it's a nice camera for a very limited niche market. I just wonder who actually buys these medium format cameras.



Well, I may buy one. . .


----------



## scottburgess (May 21, 2019)

I'll wait until someone builds an affordable 6 x 6 or 6 x 4.5 digital medium format (with global shutter, of course), which eventually might be within reason. This camera's format should be called "44mm" or "'APS-C' medium format" instead of medium format as it's about half the sensor area of the smallest traditional medium format camera. I would much prefer a square format 6 x 6cm (or 5 x 5cm?) as it just gives such a different look from 35mm, and 50-75Mp is plenty with good glass and > 6µm pixel pitch for 4' square prints with impeccable color. What a _great _idea here writing to an old-fashioned SD card instead of XQD with 102 Mp. =/ Rumor Credibility = B, Rumored Camera Ideas and Execution = C.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (May 21, 2019)

I love calling Fujifilm's GFX cameras "medium format" just because it drives the format purists bonkers.


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 22, 2019)

scottburgess said:


> ...I would much prefer a square format 6 x 6cm (or 5 x 5cm?) as it just gives such a different look from 35mm...


I would like square just because it gives you the option of printing vertical or horizontal (via cropping) without having to rotate the camera during a shoot. When I worked at a photo lab we had cardboard masks for 6x6 negatives and the pro photographers would tape the negative to the back of the mask to have it printed the way they want (mostly wedding photographers).


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 22, 2019)

What in the world is "eterna mode"?


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (May 22, 2019)

Eterna is a popular Fuji color profile for shooting video. It preserves highlights and shadows without crushing mid tones which can be a problem with log profiles. Its much easier than log to color grade but it doesn’t have as much dynamic range as log. Sort of like the neutral profile on a Canon but with a wider DR. Generally only useful for shooting video but if you’re into that it does a really nice job.


----------



## LDS (May 22, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> It's 2019. Any camera that can't make a phone call is for a niche market.



That was 2009 - today is all about messaging with or without images/video. Still, this camera has not auto-meme capabilities...


----------



## Sator (May 23, 2019)

What Nokishita has actually written is 1億2百万
1億= 100M
2百万 = 2M
100M & 2M make 102M

Babelfish gets it right. Try it. If you run it through Google translator, it wrongly translates it as 120M. Oddly if you run 2百万 through Google it says 2M but as part of 1億2百万, it gets it wrong. BTW 120M would be 1億2千万 and that definitely isn't what Nokishita has written.


----------



## Sator (May 23, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> I love calling Fujifilm's GFX cameras "medium format" just because it drives the format purists bonkers.


 
I love calling 35mm format, small format, and a subframe, crop format because it drives the "full frame" hyperbolists bonkers. Funny, we never used to call 35mm format, "full frame" in the film era.

https://photonicshunkan.blogspot.com/2019/04/what-does-full-frame-mean.html


----------



## Kit. (May 24, 2019)

Sator said:


> Funny, we never used to call 35mm format, "full frame" in the film era.


That's probably because EOS IX and similar cameras were a market failure.

There also were 135 format film "half-frame" cameras, but too far ago for most of us to remember.


----------

